# Denim snowboard pants for fat guy



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everybody 
I'm looking for a denim snowboard pants size XXL; do you know which brand has this kind of pants?
I'm from Italy I'm sorry for my poor English 
Thanks


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Zumies has some made by empyre


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

The Jeans Snowboard Pant | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

There is not size xxl for The jeans of Burton


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Best lose some weight then.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Good suggestion!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

best thread title ever!


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks but not helpful answers


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Tackle said:


> Thanks but not helpful answers


Lolololololol


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't find the Empyre on zumiez website; the analog gravel there is not xxl!!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Found some Sessions pants on Amazon: Amazon.com: Sessions True Denim Snowboard Pant - Men's: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

You sure you need xxl? Sizing is so different on snowboard pants between each line. Not to mention they are huge in general. Even the burton mid fit is pretty lose compared to streetwear.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I like baggy fit


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

How do you like your dupraz 178?


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

did you try ebay and amazon ?


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Not the greatest, but there you go.

Boulder Gear&reg: Men's Denim Jean Pant - Mens Boulder Gear | Outdoor Gear Inc.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought the Dupraz few months a go and I didn't try yet


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Are the jean of Burton xl normal xl? Or maybe little more???


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

A little more I have them...


----------

